

Announcing the Cover Art Archive - ocharles
http://blog.musicbrainz.org/?p=1616

======
aes256
Perhaps someone more experienced can enlighten me; does this really constitute
fair use under US copyright law?

Also, even if it meets the requirements for fair use in the US, is this
project not still wide open to copyright infringement claims from abroad?

As far as I'm aware there are no fair use (or 'fair dealing' as it is here)
provisions in the UK that permit the archiving and distribution of copyrighted
works without the permission of the copyright holder.

~~~
gioele
The CAA is hosted and managed by archive.org; it is reasonable to expect that
their lawyers greenlighted the project before hosting it. And for complains
they already have a system in place to manage all the DMCA requests that they
receive daily.

------
martinwnet
The article mentions Amazon, though last.fm also has this functionality on
their API which I've used on a personal project before. I've not really found
albums it doesn't have an image for[1]. For last.fm you have to apply for
commercial use.

Does anyone know what the licensing will be here? I'm unsure from reading the
article.

 _[1]<http://martinw.net/PutYourMoneyWhereYourEarsAre/> _

~~~
colomon
When I try that link, I get "The test API key has been deprecated. To use the
Last.fm API you'll need to get an API account."

And believe me, lots of the albums that I have do not have covers on last.fm.
Nor Amazon, for that matter -- and Amazon has had a bad habit of guessing very
wrongly at cover art for some of them. It's bad enough I've started adding
cover art on my own just to keep Amazon from making albums look ridiculous
when I download them to my phone...

~~~
martinwnet
Whoops sorry about that, must have the wrong API key, I'll get that fixed.
_(EDIT: now fixed)_

Well last.fm is user-uploaded content too, I'm unsure how the MB archive will
be superior to their collection.

------
fareesh
I checked out Musicbrainz for a project recently, but found it to be lacking
in a couple of areas.

Is anyone aware of a service that provides music metadata for tracks & artists
with an support for an autocomplete API call, as well as artist thumbnails?
I'm using Last.FM to get by as of now, but there are a couple of issues with
that too.

~~~
ocharles
MusicBrainz would be really happy to help try and provide the information you
want. You should open a ticket at our bug tracker and we'll see what can be
done. I might be biased, but I don't think you'll find cleaner metadata
information on the interwebs :)

